
The Revolution by Lucio Russo (1996) [pdf] - pietroppeter
https://www.ams.org/notices/199805/review-graffi.pdf
======
pietroppeter
A recent post on HN reminded me of this great forgotten book. Where you to
read it, you will captivated by a different tale on the science and technology
of “ancient Greeks” (more specifically of the Hellenistic period of second and
third century BC), how modern they were and how the modern times and modern
science really got off trying to reach for those heights. You will be gifted
with a complete new point of view over modern and ancient science, how it
comes to be and how it can get lost on her way.

